# Diet and Nutrition



## heartoflesh (Aug 12, 2005)

For the last month I've changed my dietary habits. No fad diet mind you, but basically just eliminating as much as I can anything with trans fat and trying to cut back on the heavy saturated fat. For me this has basically meant cutting out Cheetohs and like snacks, as well as lunch trips to Burger King, Taco Bell, etc. 

I've also set aside the Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch for breakfast (my all time favorite) and have learned to love oatmeal (not the instant kind, mind you-- whole oats). I've also been getting into lots of fiber, Kashi, etc.

I'm eating a ton of fruits and veggies too, fish at least one night a week and I actually found a turkey burger recipe I actually don't despise. (It has apples and curry in it).

Anyway, long story short, an amazing thing has happened since I began my diet. I'm not an overweight person to begin with, so it wasn't for weight loss that I did it, but I have quite commonly suffered from headaches and various abdominal pains-- and they have basically been non-existant for quite some time now! I really feel great, have a lot more energy than before, and I think a better diet has definately improved matters. I've also learned to appreciate a lot more foods.

Anyway, this is a thread is just to talk about good food.


----------



## satz (Aug 12, 2005)

good food? Bah! Give me REAL food anyday...



heh...but seriously...i too need to start watching my diet...

[Edited on 8-12-2005 by satz]


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 12, 2005)

....continuing on......

I think we as Americans have had our diets hijacked by ease and convenience. Let's face it, most everything that is processed for quick preparation is junk, with few exceptions. Yes, it takes a little longer to make a nice salad, cut the fruit, the veggies, etc.., but the payoff is worth it in the end. 

My only beef with eating well (no pun intended) is the $$ involved. Eating healthy is definately not as friendly on the pocket book. I try to look at it this way: Be healthy now or pay medical bills later. I have a lot of heart disease in my family, so I'm a little extra motivated.

A healthy tip for the heart conscious: Buy ground flax seed and pour a couple of tablespoons on your favorite cereal in the morning (hot or cold). Flax seed is an amazing substance high in Omega 3 fats, found in fish.

[Edited on 8-12-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 12, 2005)

Good for you! I'm not that disciplined about what I eat, but I've gotten a bit better this year - I complained to a friend of mine (who's into eating healthy, and more natural medicine) about my allergies, and she suggested some diet modifications and they've really helped. 
The problem with eating healthier is that I've now got less tolerance for unhealthy food, so when I do eat stuff I shouldn't, it ends up making me really not feel good so I can't enjoy "real food" as much. :-(


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> Anyway, this is a thread is just to talk about good food.



I just had homemade blueberry crisp. MMMMMM.


----------



## gwine (Aug 12, 2005)

Home grown sprout sandwiches using home made bread and your own organic garden veges (tomatoes (yes, I'm from Indiana), zucchini, summer squash and onions (which I didn't grow). Add a heaping helping of garlic and cinnamon.

I usually have two every weekday for lunch at work, along with a salad, cut up veges, 3 pieces of fruit, yoghurt, nuts and granola. (Hey, I get hungry.)

Eating well doesn't have to be expensive.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 13, 2005)

To celebrate my newfound dietary discretion, I cooked breakfast for the entire family this morning. 

Fried eggs, hashbrowns, bacon and english muffins!

Gotta go crazy once in a while! 


*Randy*, Blueberry Crisp sounds pretty good. Is it your own recipe?


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 13, 2005)

I've been trying to cut down on the fat as well. For dinner, I have been having alot more grilled chicken, fish, and steak (vs. hamburger etc.). 

I've also been trying to eat more whole grain carbs, and less starched breads/pastas etc.

Also, cuttin' down on the butter (using olive oil and seasoning instead) and TRYING to cut down on desserts (or at least eating fruit instead of ice cream).

A healthy diet can be hard.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 13, 2005)

Puddlgum wrote:


> The problem with eating healthier is that I've now got less tolerance for unhealthy food, so when I do eat stuff I shouldn't, it ends up making me really not feel good so I can't enjoy "real food" as much. :-(



Yeah, we went to an Italian restaurant last weekend for my mom's birthday -- red cianti, garlic bread, shrimp pasta, chocolate cake.....

man, I did _not_ feel good afterwards! 

Gwine wrote:


> Home grown sprout sandwiches using home made bread and your own organic garden veges (tomatoes (yes, I'm from Indiana), zucchini, summer squash and onions (which I didn't grow). Add a heaping helping of garlic and cinnamon.
> 
> I usually have two every weekday for lunch at work, along with a salad, cut up veges, 3 pieces of fruit, yoghurt, nuts and granola. (Hey, I get hungry.)
> 
> Eating well doesn't have to be expensive.




Sounds like a tasty sandwich. Hmmm, I haven't tried the garlic/cinnamon combo yet....

As my "ingredients" are holding out, I'm beginning to find out that it's not as expensive as I initially thought it would be. And I'm not eating out as much which is helping.



Jeff_Bartel wrote:


> I've been trying to cut down on the fat as well. For dinner, I have been having alot more grilled chicken, fish, and steak (vs. hamburger etc.).
> 
> I've also been trying to eat more whole grain carbs, and less starched breads/pastas etc.
> 
> ...




The butter is a prudent way to go.. (in moderation of course )... much better for you than margarine. Olive oil is great, and flaxseed oil is even better but you can't cook at high temperatures with it, just pour it on at the end.

We've been eating spaghetti with whole wheat noodles, pizza with whole wheat crust and I've gotten used to it..kind of weird at first, but a lot better for you.

Fish are awesome-- I'm aiming to get out make a walleye harvest soon. I've been catching a lot of big bass lately, but them just ain't the eatin' kind!


----------



## gwine (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> To celebrate my newfound dietary discretion, I cooked breakfast for the entire family this morning.
> 
> Fried eggs, hashbrowns, bacon and english muffins!
> ...



That's what we're having for lunch tomorrow, although we will probably go with scrambled eggs. Looking forward to it.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have also increased energy (mental and physical). 

1-by running and weights ( consistant physical exercise). 

2- Eating habits (this is hard...because I LOVE FOOD). I start my day off with protein (eggs, etc), and maybe a little granola. I eat primarilly fruit for the first part of the day, than hit the veggies and more protein @ noon. by mid day I go for the carbs (PBJs sometimes work good as energy for me) to get some fuel. For dinner I get whatever somewhat healthy food I can find.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 14, 2005)

I've started doing two things:

1) I am taking Mannatech products (especially Ambrotose) to replenish the glyconutrients that are absent from the modern diet. (They are even absent from fruits and veggies these days, due to modern farming methods.)

2) I have started being more trans-fat conscious. I gave up margarine and went to butter (as well as to a natural oil-based non-trans-fat margarine substitute). I need to start watching my food labels more closely, to get rid of transfats there, too.


#1 alone has helped me greatly! And I just started with #2, but I expect that to be helpful, too.


"Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own; you were bought at a price. Therefore honor God with your body." (1 Corinthians 6:19-20)


----------



## Scot (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's a general list that I often give clients. I know it's difficult to follow sometimes but the more you can do, the better.

1. Drink plenty of pure, clean water. 8-10 glasses a day.

2. Be sure to ingest all of the other 91 essential nutrients. You can get a lot of these nutrients by eating a wide variety of foods and taking good quality multivitamin/mineral supplements.

3. Get your supplements from reputable companies. If you take pharmaceutical grade supplements, you will take the guesswork out of supplementation. Cheap supplements may contain harmful substances and also might not meet label claims.

4. Avoid sugar, white flour, carbonated beverages and trans-fats (crisco, margarine, commercial peanut butter "“ read labels).

5. Cleanse your body periodically. Our internal organs are always working and never get a break. Cleansing will help rid the body of stored toxins and ease the burden on your organs.

6. Get plenty of good quality sleep.

7. Use natural products as often as possible (toothpaste, detergents, deodorant, etc.) 

8. Exercise

9. Maintain a proper pH balance. Doing the things on this list will help with pH. Minerals are key to pH balance. Eat lots of fresh vegetables & fruit. Use animal products sparingly.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2005)

Shaklee Vitamins & Nutritional Supplements


----------



## CalsFarmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Get rid of hugh fructose corn syrup, and hydrogenated or partially hydrongenated oils and watch your health turn completely around. Also, no fast food, McDonalds is the worst.

Good for you. 

Ionic minerals. You can email me if you would like more info on nutritionals.


----------



## Scot (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> I am taking Mannatech products (especially Ambrotose)



Here's some info that you might find interesting/beneficial

The eight sugars

1. Glucose - result of the breakdown of just about every carbohydrate you eat

2. Galactose - one of the two components of lactose, or milk sugar - also in cranberries, blackberries, grapes, apples, figs, brussels sprouts, cauliflower, eggplant, rhubarb, asparagus

less common sugars (Note - the body is capable of creating these remaining six sugars but it is a complex process)

3. Fucose - mostly found in fungus - reishi, orange peel mushrooms, kelp, bladderwrack - studies indicate it helps with brain function

4. Mannose - raw vegetables - celery, cucumbers, radishes, eggplant, tomatoes - also found in shiitake mushrooms - helps digestion

5. N-Acetyl-Galactosamine - found in bovine and shark cartiledge

6. N-Acetyl-Glucosamine - found in shiitake mushrooms, bovine and shark cartiledge

7. N-Acetyl-Neuraminic Acid - found in whey protein isolate, eggs - helps brain in early stages of development

8. Xylose - sugar substitute in many products - found in strawberries, plums, pears, blackberries, raspberries, broccolo, spinach, eggplant - you do not have to eat alot because xylose is an end by-product created by the body during natural metabolism

Active ingredients in AMBROTOSE:
Arabinogalactin (gives Galactose)
Manapol (gives Mannose)
Aloe Vera Gel extract (gives Mannose)
Gum Ghatti (gives Galactose, Mannose, Xylose)
Gum Tragacanth (thickening agent)

This blend doesn't seem to contain N-Acetyl-Galactosamine, N-Acetyl-Glucosamine, N-Acetyl-Neuraminic Acid, Fucose or Glucose. So it's missing 5 out of the 8 sugars.

Equivalent (and cheaper) combination of products in place of Ambrotose would be:

Manapol (Carringtom Labs - the people who supply Mannatech) - At 2 capsules a day at 40mg each, you are getting 80mg of mannose a day. That's just about the same mannose you're getting with Ambrotose, even though ingredients #2 and #3 of Ambrotose are both mannose.

Immunenhancer (Larex) - 1500mg/day (3 caps) of ImmunEnhancer, you are getting far more of the primary ingredient than with Ambrotose. So you get a full 10 times the amount of arabinogalactan instead of Ambrotose (remember this provides Galactose which isn't even one of the less common sugars, people usually get this from dairy)

You can also supplement with Xylose although not very much is needed.

* Note (Gum Ghatti in Ambrotose) - Gum Ghatti is mostly arabic gum (tree sap) with a small amount of galactose, mannose and xylose in it. The "real' benefit therefore from this is the xylose, in a tiny amount. Xylose is actually a popular sweetening agent so you probably get xylose in your other vitamins as a byproduct. If not, it's found in lots of other foods. You probably only get 1mg or 2mg in this dose which is a teensy amount.

I put together this info. for some of my clients about a year ago when Ambrotose was popular in the area. People were asking me about it. I've talked with people who have seemed to benefit from it but it's my opinion that it's the Mannose in the product that helps them. I use a very high quality (and rather expensive) Aloe and have seen similiar results with it.

I'm not trying to put down the product but I think people can get the same thing using a combination of products while saving money. I think the Ambrotose is overpriced.

my


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 15, 2005)

I've just recently re-discovered the humble prune and included it in my regular diet.

They might not be as sexy as some other foods but man...I really like 'em!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> ...




Dan,

This is in response to your post in regard to your opinion on Mannatech, and specifically a product called Ambrotose. I felt it necessary to respond to this due to the fact that this information could affect many people that read this. Anyone can have their opinion about a certain subject. However, I feel it is imperative to make sure that information given is accurate, as you seem to be misinformed. (And I am not trying to pick on you about this, Dan . . . I'm just trying to clear up some misinformation.)

Mannatech received, on August 16, 2005, a *Composition of Matter Patent from the United States Patent Office*. They spent 9 years verifying research documentation, the composition in the product, quality control and standardization of protocols for the manufacturing process. There were many powerful people that did not want to see this patent issued, for many reasons . . . mainly because of how it would affect their companies. After exhausting every possible avenue they could find no justifiable reason not to issue the patent. *A Compostion of Matter Patent is one of the hardest to prove and obtain, therefore if it did not provide the body the raw materials to have all of the "œsugars" that are essential in the body, it would never have been issued! *

Therefore, I have to ask, are people looking for quality scientifically validated products, or simply just the cheapest things out there? I believe that if people are truly looking for wellness than they would want to make sure they were spending their money on proven technology. 

Mannatech is an 11 year old research and development company, that has the highest of integrity, whose mission statement reads: "œBetter Solutions for Global Health".

I could give you many examples of things that can show you why Mannatech is a leader in the Nutritional Industry. One such example is:

"œOn September 29-30, 2004, Mannatech participated in the 2nd Annual Emerging Technologies Conference at MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology). 
In Feb. 2003 issue of Technologies Review magazine, an MIT Enterprise, Glycomics was named in its annual innovation issue as one of the "œ10 Emerging Technologies That Will Change The World". Glycomics is a discipline of biology that deals with the structure and function of oligosaccharides (chain of sugar). This year Mannatech was one of 25 exhibitors selected from a pool of 120 showcase applicants by Technology Review. The conference gives companies an opportunity to present their breaking technology to an international audience of entrepreneurs, inventors, and investors. Mannatech was the only Dietary supplement company that participated in this event!"

This year if GMP´s (Good Manufacturing Practices) go into effect as recently stated they will, this will give consumers more peace of mind that what companies say they have in their product is actually what they have. *Mannatech has met these standards from the very beginning* as they felt it was ethically and morally right to give the consumer what they claimed to have. Although, at that time it was not required in the industry it soon will be. Many companies will not meet these standards. Therefore, their products would no longer be on the market. 

I hope that you will choose to do some more research on this subject so that you can give your clients the most accurate information. Proper education will help them to make informed decisions as to what they feel their needs are, and will help them make better decisions regarding the importance of their health and what that is worth!

Sincerely,
Joseph




[Edited on 8-23-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## Scot (Aug 23, 2005)

Joseph,

Well, it's been over a year (around there anyway) since I gathered that information. I wish I still had my references but I don't. Like I said, I'm not saying that the product is worthless. I'm sure that it's helped people. I'm also sure that it hasn't helped some people. I've met them. They bought into all the claims, took the product and were not helped.



> Therefore, I have to ask, are people looking for quality scientifically validated products, or simply just the cheapest things out there?



The price of Mannatech products is expensive because they are a multi-level company. 



> This year if GMP´s (Good Manufacturing Practices) go into effect as recently stated they will, this will give consumers more peace of mind that what companies say they have in their product is actually what they have. Mannatech has met these standards from the very beginning as they felt it was ethically and morally right to give the consumer what they claimed to have.



Good manufacturing is different than proving the quality of the supplement. You can have good manufacturing practices but still be using inferior raw ingredients. For example, if I recommend a product to a client, I usually recommend something that's only available through health professionals. These companies have the product tested 2, 3 or 4 times. Douglas Laboratories in Pittsburgh has an "in house" lab where they test the raw ingredient, test the finished product and then send the finished product to an independent lab for further testing. If the raw ingredient does not pass the initial testing, it's sent back to the supplier. Other companies that do similiar testing are Metagenics, Standard Process, Biotics Research, Enzyme Research.

Also, the product is only sold to someone who is a practitioner. This way there is a health professional recommending the product. I've seen alot of Mannatech (and other network marketers) making all kinds of claims for their products that may or may not pertain to the persons problem (I'm not accusing you of this).

Do you know if Mannatech provides proof from an independent lab that they meet label claims?

I always tell people the story of Dr. Andrew Weil when he was on 20/20. They asked him how he decided on what supplement companies to recommend to his patients. They took him to an independant health food store and had him pick out products that he believed were of good therapeutic quality. He picked out about 5 different products and said that these companies assured him of the quality. 20/20 sent them to an independent lab and not one of the products met the label claims. 



> And I am not trying to pick on you about this, Dan . . .



Ditto. If the product has helped you, then I'm glad.

[Edited on 8-24-2005 by Scot]


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> I've just recently re-discovered the humble prune and included it in my *regular* diet.



Was that a Freudian slip?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> Get rid of hugh fructose corn syrup, and hydrogenated or partially hydrongenated oils and watch your health turn completely around. Also, no fast food, McDonalds is the worst.
> 
> Good for you.
> ...



McDonalds is Satanic!!!


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> 5. Cleanse your body periodically. Our internal organs are always working and never get a break. Cleansing will help rid the body of stored toxins and ease the burden on your organs.



How? 

[Edited on 8-24-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Scot (Aug 24, 2005)

> How?



There are all kinds of ways to help cleanse the body and give it a "break." Just simply eating only raw foods or juices for a couple of days will help. There are also many different protocols using food and supplements. Here's a gentle cleanse that I do myself about 3 times a year.

http://www.traceminerals.com/products/antitox.html

You can also get more specific and do cleanses for liver/gallbladder, kidneys, etc. The one above is kind of a general overall gentle cleanse. I always feel better after doing it.

Just eating foods that are easy on the system (fruits, veggies, brown rice, beans, fish) and fasting on juices one or two days a month (or better yet one day a week) will help the body detoxify.


----------



## puritangirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about Kombucha? It's fermented Oolong Tea and is very high in anti-oxidants and natural detoxifyers. Whenever I drink it I feel SO much better - very energetic and healthy. Has anyone else tried it or does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 24, 2005)

how about a coffee enema? 

just kidding!


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 24, 2005)

Dont drink diet soft drinks. They have poison in them (seriously)!

They will also cause you to gain weight...haha!

[Edited on 8-24-2005 by Romans922]


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scot_
> 
> 
> > How?
> ...



Thanks. I might try the juice thing some day.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Dont drink diet soft drinks. They have poison in them (seriously)!
> 
> They will also cause you to gain weight...haha!
> ...



I agree. I feel sicker after drinking one.


----------



## Scot (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> how about a coffee enema?
> 
> just kidding!



I know cancer survivors that have used them with great success.  I've never personally done one.



> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Dont drink diet soft drinks. They have poison in them (seriously)!



Yeah, aspartame is a neurotoxin. When it heats up (in your stomach) it turns into formaldyhide.



> _Originally posted by poimen_
> Thanks. I might try the juice thing some day.



Here's one to try:

Dr. Christopher's 3 day cleanse
* 16 ounces of prune juice first thing in the morning
* 8 ounces of apple juice 1/2 hour after the prune juice - swish the juice around in the mouth - do not gulp
* Drink steam-distilled water when desired followed by 8 ounces of apple juice 1/2 hour later - do this throughout the day - consume one gallon of apple juice a day
* Do not eat anything all day - if you become hungry, take an apple or two toward evening with the juice
* Take 1 or 2 tablespooms of olive oil 3 times daily
* If you feel constipated, drink more prune juice

If you get brave enough to do this one, let us know how everything turns (comes) out!


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Shaklee Vitamins & Nutritional Supplements



My grandmother used to be a distributor for Shaklee before she passed on. 

I was raised on those as a young lad!


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 13, 2006)

Just an update-- I've backslidden horribly and am pretty much eating everything in sight. Got to change my ways. Especially after reading this today....




Monitoring trans fat in fast food? Get out a map
A study of fast-food products worldwide found wide variations in trans-fat content.
Linda A. Johnson, Associated Press

Order french fries or hot wings at a McDonald's or a KFC in the United States and you're more likely to get a super-sized helping of artery-clogging trans fats than you would be at their restaurants in some other countries.

A study of the fast-food chains' products around the world found remarkably wide variations in trans fat content from country to country, from city to city within the same nation, and from restaurant to restaurant in the same city.

The researchers said the differences had to do with the type of oil used, and the main culprit appeared to be partially hydrogenated vegetable oil, which is high in trans fats.

"I was very surprised to see a difference in trans fatty acids in these uniform products," said one of the researchers, Dr. Steen Stender, a cardiologist at Gentofte University Hospital in Hellerup, Denmark. "It's such an easy risk factor to remove."

McDonald's Corp., which promised in September 2002 to cut trans fat in half, and KFC parent Yum! Brands Inc. said the explanation is local taste preferences. But nutrition experts and consumer activists said it is about money: Frying oil high in trans fats costs less.

The Danish researchers tested products from the chains' outlets in dozens of countries in 2004 and 2005, analyzing McDonald's chicken nuggets, KFC hot wings, and the two chains' fried potatoes. The findings were reported in today's New England Journal of Medicine.

At a New York City McDonald's, a large fries-and-chicken-nuggets combo was found to contain 10.2 grams of the trans fat, compared with 0.33 grams in Denmark and about 3 grams in Spain, Russia and the Czech Republic.

At KFCs in Poland and Hungary, a large hot wings-and-fries order had 19 grams of trans fats or more, versus 5.5 grams for wings and fried potato wedges in New York. But in Germany, Russia, Denmark and Aberdeen, Scotland, the same meal had less than a gram.

A large order of french fries at a New York City McDonald's contained 30 percent more trans fat than the same order from an Atlanta McDonald's.

Partially hydrogenated vegetable oil is cooking oil that has been injected with hydrogen to harden it and give it a longer shelf life. Switching to liquid vegetable oils such as canola, corn, olive or soy eliminates the trans fat, as has been done in Denmark under a 2004 law allowing only a minuscule amount of trans fat in foods.

Trans fat raises bad cholesterol and lowers good cholesterol. Eating just 5 grams per day increases the risk of heart disease 25 percent, research shows. "Per gram, it is more harmful than any other kind of fat," Stender said. "It's a metabolic poison."

Stender and other experts said many restaurants still use partially hydrogenated vegetable oil to save money because it does not spoil and can be used over and over for frying.

Michael F. Jacobson, executive director of the Center for Science in the Public Interest, said his group has petitioned the Food and Drug Administration to limit the use of trans fats and require restaurant menus to note foods containing trans fat. He said FDA is still reviewing the petitions, "even though they agree it's killing thousands of people a year."

In January, the FDA began requiring package labels to list trans fat content. KFC and McDonald's both list the trans fat and other components of their foods on their websites and in stores, on such things as tray liners and brochures.

Jacobsen's center estimated a few years ago that trans fats prematurely killed 30,000 to 75,000 Americans a year. That number has probably fallen, he said, because many packaged-food companies have switched to healthier oils.

He said that the cost might be a penny per order of fries or nuggets and that the taste difference would be minimal.

"I don't think people would mind paying a penny more or getting one less french fry to avoid heart disease," he said.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritangirl_
> Does anyone know anything about Kombucha? It's fermented Oolong Tea and is very high in anti-oxidants and natural detoxifyers. Whenever I drink it I feel SO much better - very energetic and healthy. Has anyone else tried it or does anyone know anything about it?



I am learning about Kombucha and plan on trying it after I get good at the kefir thing. Have you heard of kefir? I am totally changing our family diet and diving into fermented foods like our ancestors ate. I firmly believe now that the american diet is causing rampant disease. And not just the normal sugar, white flour, margarine etc but all of it that is homogenized, pasteurized, processed, and otherwise denatured. 

Here is a brochure online that gives an overview of the whole idea. http://www.westonaprice.org/tour/index.html A quick sum up is that there are live enzymes, good bacteria, and other helful organisms in all healthy food. If what you eat won't spoil in a few days then its doing nothing for you or at worst it is damaging you. 

Another really great short article by the author of the cookbook I have called Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon with Mary G. Enig Ph.D.

 http://www.westonaprice.org/tour/index.html

The above article also tells of the Pottinger cats study that I heard about in the book I read on enzymes that started me down this rabbit hole of information.

The ground breaking book The Second Brain by Michael D. Gershon MD ties into all of this. Just do a search on the enteric nervous system which is the virtual twin of the central nervous system. It is our second brain and it is the gut. We all know that we have thousands of bacterial flora in your digestive tract. These have to be fed by the live organisms in our fresh live food. If not then the bad bacteria take over. It should be about 15% bad to 85% good in a healthy gut. In people on the denatured american diet can almost reverse those numbers. This causes myriad of health issues over time. 

Gotta run.


----------

